# Small DIY Swim Platform



## HJ51 (Jul 7, 2014)

Looking for feedback/refinements on a winter project. 

We've always liked how a swim platform acts as a threshold between the water and the boat - a place to pause for both swimmers and visitors arriving by dinghy. But we're on a small (23-foot) boat so transom space is at a premium and I have concerns that the rigid mini-platforms they sell with elaborate supports and grab handles will drag if heeling on the opposite tack.

So I'm thinking about replacing the lower half of my hinged swim ladder with a small platform that will fold up like the ladder did. I will probably support it with coated lifeline cable and, if needed, possibly add a drop down step or two to the platform and small grab handles. I've attached a photo that gives you an idea of what I'm going for (the platform is just temporarily resting on the lower section of the ladder that would be removed). 

Thoughts, comments, concerns?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice idea for a platform.. however many people will have some difficulty climbing out of the water without any underwater ladder rungs. I think you'd need to find a way to hang the lower ladder section off the aft end of the platform.

Should be doable and still all fold flat when stowed in the up position. I'd also take steps to make sure the lower ladder is rigidly held, ie, can't swing away from the climber and under the platform when loaded - but of course let it fold the other way for storage.

Alternately use the lower ladder as shown in your pic for the platform support, and simply add one if these 3 step collapsible ladders onto that.


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

That's a really good idea & it looks nice!


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

HJ51 said:


> Looking for feedback/refinements on a winter project.
> 
> We've always liked how a swim platform acts as a threshold between the water and the boat - a place to pause for both swimmers and visitors arriving by dinghy. But we're on a small (23-foot) boat so transom space is at a premium and I have concerns that the rigid mini-platforms they sell with elaborate supports and grab handles will drag if heeling on the opposite tack.
> 
> ...


I am brainstorming designs also.
Really wanted a boat with a scoop transom but one didn't present itself while I was shopping. The picture you posted may be a good start. I have a nice big reverse transom to work with so I will be following your research.
Like you I am struggling with a design that allows folding, if it was permanently attached with a fold down ladder that's another thing, easier to design and I have seen it done but I'm not sure I want that hanging off the boat all the time.


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's a pic of our fold-up swim platform. It's bigger than yours, but I think it would work just as well in a smaller scale. The ladder is similar to the one Faster posted. You can see one of the two lines that hold it up - using lifeline hardware like you are planning.


----------



## ksegel (Dec 26, 2014)

Great idea's Thanks for posting!!


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

Very nice I like how it squares off to the curve of the transom, and the ladder folds inside before lifting. Are those steps cut into the stern. Very nice indeed If you had any more pictures handy that would be great, some folded up maybe. I don't mean to barge in on HJ51s post but this is something I really want to do on my boat.


----------



## jeffroyal (Feb 4, 2015)

Good idea!


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

I am thinking about adding a foldable this year. Will be watching this thread for ideas. Both these options look good so long as access is easy.... For me that is key. I ain't no kid no more...


----------



## windarra44 (Apr 22, 2009)

That is a great looking swim platform, well thought out and solid design!
I am also in the design process right now and am thinking of ways to incorporate the platform into the new davit design we are working on.

Probably over thinking is the correct term.


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's a pic of our swim platform folded up. I can't take any credit for it, except for choosing to buy a boat with the platform. The step cut into the transom adds to the convenience.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I want one.

Only thing wrong with that setup is I'd no longer be able to use our windvane. Davits we can do without, the arch though would give us more solar.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

tdw said:


> I want one.
> 
> Only thing wrong with that setup is I'd no longer be able to use our windvane. Davits we can do without, the arch though would give us more solar.


If your transom is wide enough could you do an offset one, or perhaps a pair of 'em to work around the vane?


----------



## windarra44 (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been debating the davits/swimstep vs windvane decision for years.
Windarra is a ketch and I can balance the rig pretty well, the Wood Freeman autopilot is bullet proof and with 980ah I can go 3 days without having to recharge batteries. The new Northern Light genset handles that in about 3 hrs.

I had both knees replaced in the last few years and am leaning more toward a RIB than the roll-ups i currently use so the davits are looking better all the time. I too am not as nimble and spry, so stability plays an important part in my planning these days.

I really like your set-up WinterRiver!


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

windarra44 said:


> I had both knees replaced in the last few years and am leaning more toward a RIB than the roll-ups i currently use so the davits are looking better all the time. I too am not as nimble and spry, so stability plays an important part in my planning these days.


The best part of the setup is how easy it is to get in and out of the dinghy. The dinghy slips under the platform, which allows us to get in and out by sitting on the edge of the platform. It's also great to be able to put bags on the platform before climbing up or down.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

A good swim platform is also the best way to launch your dinghy. Very good investment. And great ideas above!


----------



## HJ51 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Update*

Thanks for all the input. The work on my small platform is being done by a shipyard because I had them doing other repairs anyway. They convinced me not to try incorporating the existing swim ladder and just mount it flush to the transom. So the ladder is coming off and my design will ultimately look more like WinterRiver's on a smaller scale.

It sounds like there are others of you out there with boats more my size so I will post pics and another update later when the work is done.


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

WinterRiver said:


> Here's a pic of our swim platform folded up. I can't take any credit for it, except for choosing to buy a boat with the platform. The step cut into the transom adds to the convenience.


Yea, good height for using the Dingy. My CS30 has a huge reverse transom similar to yours and all the throughhulls, exhaust and all come off the side not the transom which is nice. I need to consider the height from waterline now while I'm still designing the stern decals to show as much as possible platform up. I see you didn't decal the transom at all.


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

It's an old pic. We have the hailing port below the platform.


----------



## Has67tt (Dec 9, 2021)

WinterRiver said:


> Here's a pic of our swim platform folded up. I can't take any credit for it, except for choosing to buy a boat with the platform. The step cut into the transom adds to the convenience.


Is this the stern of a Stevens 47? Looks oftly familiar.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Just sayin'....

ABYC and ISO require...

About 26 inches below the water (not a 2-step ladder). 34" is recommended by both.
Must be deployable by a swimmer. Nothing must need release from on-deck etc. By a swimmer.
Handholds are required above the water (missing on most swim platforms. As such, swim platfor ladders really need 3 full steps below the water (that means a 4-step ladder).
These are safety driven standards, the result of accidents. They are more important than cosmetics.


----------

